# Hi



## jdm033056 (Jul 24, 2015)

New here, here's a couple of pics of my 96GSD


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome from the great midwest!

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking weapon..........


----------



## jdm033056 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

